# Uk taxes



## lucas (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello I wonder if you could help me, I am currentley employed by a UK company which I have worked for for 10 years but I live in Madrid now. I have just got my NIE number and today I will go an apply for my seguridad sociale today, can I work tax free in the UK and get a company to pay my taxes in spain? Will I have to also pay taxes in the UK ?

I do not really understand how this works and also I do not speak Spanish yet, so if anyone knows a English speaking Spanish Tax accountant it would be great thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lucas said:


> Hello I wonder if you could help me, I am currentley employed by a UK company which I have worked for for 10 years but I live in Madrid now. I have just got my NIE number and today I will go an apply for my seguridad sociale today, can I work tax free in the UK and get a company to pay my taxes in spain? Will I have to also pay taxes in the UK ?
> 
> I do not really understand how this works and also I do not speak Spanish yet, so if anyone knows a English speaking Spanish Tax accountant it would be great thanks.


You wont be taxed in two countries as there is an agreement between the UK and Spain.

Being a Spanish resident you will be expected to pay your taxes in Spain, and de register for taxation in the UK. There is a specific form to do this, and you should visit the HMRC site.
Its possible that at the beginning you may end up paying some tax twice in the changeover, but you will be able to reclaim it in Spain.

Again, as with the car, its a good idea to get a tax gestor to do your return. My return costs €60 a year, but I am a man of simple means


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Again, as with the car, its a good idea to get a tax gestor to do your return. Mine costs €60 a year, but I am a man of simple means


Doing the car wont be €60 however. MUCH MORE.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Doing the car wont be €60 however. MUCH MORE.


I already mentioned in the other thread that it may cost €600 - €900 for a car. The €60 is for doing a tax return, as thats what he was asking about here


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I already mentioned in the other thread that it may cost €600 - €900 for a car. The €60 is for doing a tax return, as thats what he was asking about here


Was just in case he fainted reading t'other thread.


----------

